# Alimentation semble en panne sur Disque dur La Cie



## barouchkaia (28 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,  

J'ai un disque dur externe La Cie 500Go qui soudain semble mort : on dirait qu'il n'est pas branché. Les mêmes câbles (alimentation + FW800) font parfaitement fonctionner un autre disque identique (j'en ai une batterie sur mon bureau).  

Evidemment, un malheur n'arrive pas seul, je venais justement de concentrer sur ce disque un paquet de fichiers essentiels et je suis arrêtée juste au stade où je dois faire le backup... Donc c'est grave.   :modo:

Quand je suis passée à la Fnac (pour acheter le backup) on m'a dit que c'était courant ce type de problème d'alimentation sur les DD la Cie. J'espérais que changer le câble d'alim suffisait. Mais non. :modo::modo:

j'ai voulu essayer l'autre port FW800 (enfin, je ne sais pas si c'est l'autre port, mais je me suis dit que j'allais réessayer les deux). Pouf: voile gris sur mon macbook Pro. Un vrai rideau. J'ai du le forcer à éteindre. Là je viens d'essayer avec un câble USB2, histoire de. Pas de voile gris, mais le DD ne monte toujours pas. 

Ah, inutile d'essayer Disk Warrior ou Tech Tool pro5, le DD n'apparait vraiment nulle part. 

J'espère que cette histoire vous inspire. Moi, elle me déprime un peu, :casse: rapport aux fichiers qui n'ont pas de backup :rateau:

En vous remerciant de me faire partager le fruit de vos méninges :hosto:


----------



## gillyns (29 Juin 2010)

tu as dut casser les connecteurs d'alim sur le boitier du DD.
Ca m'est déjà arrivé, je t'explique :
j'ai prêté mon DD à un ami qui a laissé les cables branchés sur le disque dur quand il le transportait dans son sac à dos, il a dut avoir un petit choc et PAF : les connecteurs sonts morts.
C'était un disque dur de 1,5 To donc je ne voulais pas le perdre (encore pire pour les données qu'il contenais).
Le disque dur en lui-même n'est pas mort, c'est juste les conecteurs sur le boitier du DD qui sont fichus. Il suffit de changer le boitier !! 

Je te conseille de prendre LE tourne-vis et de démonter ton précieux disque dur. Ensuite tu achète un boitier correspondant et tu met le DD dedans. Et tu retrouveras toutes tes données si importantes 

Pour le choix du boitier tu doit faire attention à 2 choses : la taille et les connecteurs internes, je m'explique :
 - Ton disque dur est soit en SATA, soit en IDE. Tu doit repérer ca.
 - Ton disque dur est probablement un 3,5" (peut-etre 2,5" mais ca m'étonnerais, vu qu'il a besoin d'une alimentation secteur)
Sur les autres critères, c'est un choix personnel : firewire 400/800 ou pas ? eSATA ? design assorti au Mac ?

Voila, choisis bien !!


----------



## barouchkaia (29 Juin 2010)

Merci gillyns pour ton message.

J'avais effectivement pensé à cette éventualité de panne de connecteur. La seule différence avec ton expérience, est que si je viens en effet de transporter le DD, je l'avais débranché. Cela me semble une précaution indispensable. Comme j'habite à la Réunion, je vais essayer de trouver le boitier correspondant. Sinon, il me faut attendre 15 jours de retourner en France.

Ce qui me préoccupe, c'est qu'un vendeur Fnac m'a assuré que le coup des connecteurs de la Cie était une faiblesse récurrente des disques la Cie. Et je n'en ai pas trouvé trace dans les forums.

On m'a dit que la panne pouvait provenir d'un moteur du DD ou de la carte de contrôle. Mais je ne sais pas comment vérifier, puisque le disque n'est pas reconnu par les logiciels de réparation de dd. 

En tout cas merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2010)

Il y a 3 causes possibles (partant du principe que c'est bien un disque 3,5 pouces) :

- Alim cramée
- Bridge H.S.
- Disque H.S.

Pour savoir laquelle est la bonne (les deux premières, on va dire que c'est pareil, c'est le boîtier), il n'y a qu'un seul moyen : sortir le disque du boîtier, et le tester avec un autre dispositif (trouver un boîtier, n'importe lequel, pas forcément le même, sur place, mais si le disque est H.S., ça fait cher pour rien, ou tester le disque au moyen d'un bridge comme celui ci, ça revient moins cher, et ça peut toujours servir pour d'autres dépannages. Si le disque est bon, il est toujours temps de lui trouver un nouveau boîtier).


----------



## barouchkaia (30 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai la réponse: surtension du disque.

Suite aux conseils de Pascal, j'ai ouvert le disque pour voir s'il fonctionnait sur une base connectée par USB à mon Mac, et il fonctionne parfaitement.  Ouf.  C'est vrai que la dernière fois que je m'en suis servie, il y a une une panne de courant dans le secteur qui a duré plusieurs heures. Le pourquoi du comment.

J'en ai profité pour faire la fameuse backup. A part que je ne recommande pas le disque iomega sans alimentation 500Go (port firewire) que je viens d'acheter. Il ne cesse de s'auto-éjecter! 
Je vais refaire une autre sauvegarde, mais c'est déjà ça. 

A un moment, j'ai cru avoir choisi une mauvaise alimentation secteur. J'ai en effet une dizaine de disques La Cie. Toutes les alimentations se regroupent en 3 modèles. Il me semblait qu'elles avaient toutes les mêmes caractéristiques, mais je n'ai peut-être pas bien regardé.
A priori ce n'était pas ça puisqu'il a du y avoir surtension causée par la panne de courant. Mais au cas où, je veux bien votre avis. 

En tout cas ça va déjà mieux d'avoir pu récupérer mes précieuses données. Merci pour votre soutien à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2010)

Le problème, c'est que parvenu à ce stade, pour savoir si c'est le bridge (la carte électronique dans le boîtier) ou bien l'alim, c'est coton, à moins de pouvoir tester avec une alim identique dont tu sois sûr du bon fonctionnement !


----------



## barouchkaia (30 Juin 2010)

Tu as raison, Pascal. Mais ce qui me préoccupe, c'est que j'ai d'autres disques la Cie, et que je mets plus ou moins n'importe quelle alim car il me semble qu'elles ont des caractéristiques identiques. C'est pourquoi je demande ce conseil, en prévention. La photo semble bien petite, mais elle s'agrandit quand on clique dessus.
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2010)

J'ai bien vu la photo, et aucune de ces trois alims n'a les mêmes caractéristiques, de haut en bas sur la photo ça donne :

1) 5V 21W et 12V 36 W
2) 5V 10W et 12V 26,4W
3) 5V 10W et 12V 24W

Donc, si les deux "petites" (2 et 3) peuvent être échangées sans problème, je pense (différence minime), pour la première, il en va tout autrement, elle est taillée pour un boîtier beaucoup plus gourmand que les deux autres, ton problème vient peut-être de là !


----------



## barouchkaia (30 Juin 2010)

Tu as raison, il ne faut pas se tromper. Le problème est que maintenant, je ne sais plus trop quelle DD correspond à quelle alimentation. 

Je crois que la coupure de courant est vraiment responsable du problème de mon DD. D'autant que, comme c'est un gros, il demande sans doute l'alim la plus "costaud". 

Car je suppose que ce n'est pas grave si on met une alim plus petite que demandé, mais l'inverse peut faire cramer le DD, c'est ça? 

Maintenant, je ne sais plus trop comment faire pour m'y retrouver avec mes 10 alim (sur les 3 modèles) et mes 10 DD... Puis-je sans trop de risques considérer que les plus gros disques demandent la plus grosse alim?

Sinon j'ai toujours la solution de sortir les DD de leur boitier et me servir de la base que je viens d'acheter, mais elle n'est que USB2...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2010)

barouchkaia a dit:


> Car je suppose que ce n'est pas grave si on met une alim plus petite que demandé, mais l'inverse peut faire cramer le DD, c'est ça?



Ben non, c'est le contraire : toutes ces alims ont une caractéristique en commun : le voltage, 12 volts et 5 volts, donc, si tu mets une alim de puissance insuffisante, le disque a du mal à tourner, tu as des problèmes de déconnexions intempestives, par contre, pour intensité et puissance (ampères et volts), les indications données sont les valeurs maximales de ce que peut fournir l'alim, mais en pratique, elle ne fournira que ce que l'appareil sur lequel tu la branches lui demandera, rien de plus. Seul un survoltage provoque des problèmes, car là, l'alim fournit ce qui est indiqué, quelle que soit la demande.

Par exemple, pour éviter de brancher/débrancher sans arrêt une alim, quand je me sers de mon vieux PowerBook Duo 230 (de collection ), qui a une alim de 25 watts, je le branche en général sur l'alim de mon Pismo, qui, elle, reste branchée en permanence, or, elle fait 45 watts, mais avec le même voltage (et le même connecteur, of course), et le Duo230 ne crame pas parce qu'en matière de puissance, l'alim ne lui fournit en fait que les 25 watts qu'il demande, même si avec le Pismo, elle est capable d'en fournir 20 de plus. Par contre, si je branche l'alim du DUO sur le Pismo, il lui en demande trop, il la met "à genoux", et ne fonctionne pas (où plutôt, il demande à sa batterie de lui fournir ce que l'alim ne lui fournit pas &#8230; tant que la batterie n'est pas vide, puis il plante) !


----------



## barouchkaia (30 Juin 2010)

Comme quoi, moi qui pensait juste le contraire! Il faut se méfier des idées reçues trop vites. 

1- Mon problème reste entier 
Comment faire pour m'y retrouver avec mes 10 alim (sur les 3 modèles) et mes 10 DD... Puis-je sans trop de risques considérer que les plus gros disques demandent la plus grosse alim?

2- Ca me fait penser que je viens d'acheter un iomega 500Go  2 pouces 1/2 branché en FW (la fameuse sauvegarde du DD que j'ai réussi à sauver en le désossant). Or une fois sur 2, il ne monte pas sur le bureau. Là, ce n'est pas l'alim qui est insuffisante, puisqu'il n'en a pas. :rateau:
De plus, autant on m'a expliqué que cela pouvait se produire avec un DD branché en USB, autant là, le petit iomega est branché en firewire.

Je m'excuse de te solliciter tant, Pascal, mais c'est que tu est trop fort  et trop clair


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2010)

barouchkaia a dit:


> 1- Mon problème reste entier
> Comment faire pour m'y retrouver avec mes 10 alim (sur les 3 modèles) et mes 10 DD... Puis-je sans trop de risques considérer que les plus gros disques demandent la plus grosse alim?



Tu peux partir de ce principe &#8230; pour définir l'ordre des tests à effectuer.

En fait, tu peux commencer par mater le site de LaCie pour voir si, avec les caractéristiques du disques, ils ne donneraient pas celle de l'alim.

Sinon, le seul moyen que je voies, c'est de procéder par élimination en partant des alims les moins puissantes : tu testes tes disques avec ces alims, et ceux qui merdouillent, tu les re-testes avec des alims un peu plus puissantes, etc &#8230; Jusqu'à trouver une alim qui va bien pour chaque disque. Une fois les couples constitués, tu colle une étiquette sous les disques avec les caractéristiques de l'alim correspondant !



barouchkaia a dit:


> 2- Ca me fait penser que je viens d'acheter un iomega 500Go  2 pouces 1/2 branché en FW (la fameuse sauvegarde du DD que j'ai réussi à sauver en le désossant). Or une fois sur 2, il ne monte pas sur le bureau. Là, ce n'est pas l'alim qui est insuffisante, puisqu'il n'en a pas. :rateau:
> De plus, autant on m'a expliqué que cela pouvait se produire avec un DD branché en USB, autant là, le petit iomega est branché en firewire.



C'est quoi, comme bridge, qu'il y a dedans ? Certains bridges Firewire 400 un peu anciens avaient des incompatibilités d'humeur avec le Mac, et d'autres, comme les Prolific, pouvaient se montrer assez capricieux. 

Par ailleurs, tu peux aussi réinitialiser la PMU (sur un Mac PPC) ou le SMC (sur un Mac Intel) au cas ou ça viendrait de l'alim du Mac !



barouchkaia a dit:


> Je m'excuse de te solliciter tant, Pascal, mais c'est que tu est trop fort  et trop clair




Apprenez que tout flatteur &#8230;


----------



## barouchkaia (30 Juin 2010)

Non, il ne s'agit pas d'un Bridge (si j'ai bien compris bridge = socle sur laquelle on pose un disque nu) mais du dernier des petits disques baladeurs sans alimentation de Iomega de 500Go avec Firewire 400, 800 et USB2. Je viens de l'acheter, en passant dans votre chaud pays. Je suis retournée dans mes tropiques glacés (c'est l'hiver), et j'en suis peu contente (du Iomega), pour dire le moins. :mouais:

Sinon, je vais faire ce que tu m'as dit pour les gros disques La Cie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2010)

barouchkaia a dit:


> Non, il ne s'agit pas d'un Bridge (si j'ai bien compris bridge = socle sur laquelle on pose un disque nu)



Si, il s'agit d'un bridge : bridge = dispositif électronique qui convertit un signal P-ATA ou S-ATA en autre chose (Firewire, USB &#8230. Exception faite du eSATA, qui est une simple passerelle, tous les boîtiers de disques externes contiennent un bridge, mais il existe aussi des bridges sans boîtier, et pas seulement des docks (dock = socle sur laquelle on pose un disque nu ), mais aussi des bridges "volants", comme celui ci !


----------



## barouchkaia (30 Juin 2010)

Bien compris, Pascal, mais ça ne me dit pas
as pourquoi pourquoi ce bridge/DD tout neuf ne monte pas sur le bureau quand branché par FW.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2010)

Ben tu n'as pas répondu à mes questions ou suivi mes conseils du post #12, alors là, je suis dans le brouillard !


----------



## barouchkaia (1 Juillet 2010)

C'est vrai que je n'ai pas répondu, parce que j'avais mal compris cette histoire de bridge. Même si tu m'as expliqué post#14 que tout disque dur externe contient un bridge, je ne sais pas comment répondre à ta question du post #12: 



> C'est quoi, comme bridge, qu'il y a dedans ? Certains bridges Firewire 400 un peu anciens avaient des incompatibilités d'humeur avec le Mac, et d'autres, comme les Prolific, pouvaient se montrer assez capricieux.



le boitier est hermétiquement clos.
il s'agit du dernier né des iomega mini disque portables sans alim

D'autre part je dois avouer que je ne suis pas sûre re tout comprendre dans cette phrase



> Par ailleurs, tu peux aussi réinitialiser la PMU (sur un Mac PPC) ou le SMC (sur un Mac Intel) au cas ou ça viendrait de l'alim du Mac !



Comme j'ai un mac intel, je suppose que j'ai un SMC. Mais c'est quoi un SMC? 

Je t'ai donné l'impression de m'y connaitre, mais pas encore. Je fais des efforts, j'essaie de me mettre le mieux possible à niveau grâce à des gens comme toi qui prend beaucoup de temps à donner des explications super précises, mais j'avoue encore de graves lacune. :rose:

Merci pour ta patience


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2010)

barouchkaia a dit:


> C'est vrai que je n'ai pas répondu, parce que j'avais mal compris cette histoire de bridge. Même si tu m'as expliqué post#14 que tout disque dur externe contient un bridge, je ne sais pas comment répondre à ta question du post #12:



Menu "pomme" -> A propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos -> Firewire, tu sélectionne ton disque dans la liste :




puis tu lis le nom du fabricant du bridge !






barouchkaia a dit:


> Comme j'ai un mac intel, je suppose que j'ai un SMC. Mais c'est quoi un SMC?



Là, je laisse Apple te répondre !


----------



## barouchkaia (1 Juillet 2010)

1- grâce à ton lien vers Apple, je vais pouvoir essayer de réparer d'autres pannes récurrentes sur mon Mac: rétroéclairage (mais Mac l'a réparé moult fois ça casse toujours),  ordi qui se fige quand je reviens le matin etc...)
Tu vois, je ne t'embête pas pour tout mes divers petits bobos, mais tu vas quand même me permettre de les réparer, sans le savoir 

Sinon, voilà les infos sur le bridge.

Le problème, c'est que je ne vois qu'une marque, c'est iomega, et nulle part la mention "bridge".
Mais bon, je demande pour ne pas mourir idiote, puisque j'ai résolu mon problème avec le câble défectueux. 

Tu vois, le sourire est revenu


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2010)

barouchkaia a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que je ne vois qu'une marque, c'est iomega, et nulle part la mention "bridge".
> Mais bon, je demande pour ne pas mourir idiote, puisque j'ai résolu mon problème avec le câble défectueux.



Ça n'est pas écrit "bridge", mais la première rubrique, avant "Unit", c'est bien le bridge. Là, on voit que Iomega fabrique ses propres bridges, ce qui n'est pas le cas de tous les "assembleurs" de disques externes. Cela dit, ayant vu passer ici nombre de problèmes avec des disques Iomega, ça n'est pas la marque que j'achèterais !

Pour le câble, c'est un classique (même à moi, ça m'est arrivé récemment :sick !



barouchkaia a dit:


> Tu vois, le sourire est revenu



Je n'en demande pas plus


----------



## barouchkaia (1 Juillet 2010)

les disques Iomega ont des problèmes, je ne parle pas des La Cie. Alors, que choisir...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2010)

barouchkaia a dit:


> les disques Iomega ont des problèmes, je ne parle pas des La Cie. Alors, que choisir...



J'ai un LaCie (un disque "portable" USB2), je n'ai jamais connu de problème avec !


----------



## barouchkaia (1 Juillet 2010)

Pour ma part, j'ai beaucoup de problèmes avec les gros DD La Cie 

J'ai plusieurs La Cie portables (FW), et malheureusement des problèmes avec l'un d'eux.

Mais globalement, je trouve ces petits disques étonnement pratiques et résistants. Branchés en firewire tout du moins, ils conviennent même pour faire du montage video HD! 

Sinon, merci pour tout


----------

